# Rocky Road Hunting Club



## Ozzie (Sep 1, 2006)

Does anybody have any experience with this club in Waleska?  I just got in to it, and wanted to hear about any past experiences anyone might have had with it.  Thanks!


----------



## Kingfisher1975 (Sep 15, 2013)

*Wild country hunting club*

Hi

I've joined a number of clubs in this area, north Georgia and continue to evaluate and rate them.

Rocky road hunting club is one of about 4 clubs a few local guys have been running for awhile and it seems like a really good and well run club, good people too. 

On the opposite side of the scale, wild country hunting club in Dawsonville , near amicilola falls is the worst club I've ever experienced.

Hope this helps!


----------

